# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  this is a test SORRY

## Gloup-Gloup

test

hope it work

----------


## Gloup-Gloup

aaarghh


I realy hope

Gloup-Gloup

----------


## RonWill

> aaarghh
> 
> 
> I realy hope


Gloup-Gloup... Marc?
The picture will not show because Angelfire does not allow hot-linking to other webpages or forum. If you have a whole page at Angelfire, you can post the URL instead.

Register for an account at www.photobucket.com and remember, try not to upload high-resolution images... it takes forever to download on a 56k dial-up connection.

----------


## whuntley

Ronnie,

Were the 19 pics I just added to my gallery folder OK for size? I reduced all to 640X480 or so, and the file sizes looked OK to me. I have fast DSL, so have no way to really know how much I'm handicapping a 56K modem user.

Thanks in advance for the feedback,

Wright

----------


## TyroneGenade

Hmm... the should probably be filed elsewhere...

I use IrfanView for "quick" photo editing. You can download it free from http://www.irfanview.com. It has some nice plugins (that need to be downloaded seperately) for image optimization for the web etc...

tt

----------


## RonWill

Wright,
So long as the images are kept at or under 30KB, it should be ok. To further reduce download time, use thumbnail pics in posts then link these to the larger image.

An example, the url to Blackberry's 1st pic; http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/Wright/Picture_017s.thumb.jpg
That's just a URL but it won't show up with the post (see the text 'thumb' before '.jpg'?).

Add the "image tags" to the URL, like so;
[img]http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/Wright/Picture_017s.thumb.jpg[/img]
(highlight the URL and click the "Img" button and now we see only the 'thumb' image)


To link to big pic... (it gets pretty long but follow the sequence);
[img]http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/Wright/Picture_017s.thumb.jpg[/img]

Add the URL tag;
http://<font color="red">&#91;img]</font...1;/img]</font>

Put the '=' (equal, after the 1st URL tag)
[url=][img]http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/Wright/Picture_017s.thumb.jpg[/img][/url]

Now add in the link (after the '=');
[url=http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/Wright/Picture_017s*.thumb*.jpg][img]http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/Wright/Picture_017s.thumb.jpg[/img][/url]
Just remember that without removing the '.thumb' from the link, it's just a thumb linking to thumb [you still with me?  :Wink:  ]

Without the '.thumb', the full linking address would be;
[url=http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/Wright/Picture_017s.jpg][img]http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/Wright/Picture_017s.thumb.jpg[/img][/url]

and you get a 'clickable image' like so...


It looks difficult/messy but after a while, you get the hang of it. If I can't do HTML but can still figure it out on my own *after trying many times*, you can too.

A series of 'clickable images', together with our posting, adds impact without having to refer to the gallery. It need a little more time to compose but those on narrow-band will luv 'ya for it.

Go ahead and try a couple of pics... just remember there are no 'spaces' within the whole set of link. Have fun  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## whuntley

As Snoopy would say, "Arrghhh!"

Actually, cool.

I have started my pre-prandial libation (Martini, if you must know)* so I'm not about to try to do that kind of typing, tonight.  :Very Happy: 

[It could take down the whole site!] :Rolling Eyes:  

Maybe tomorrow. Thanks Ron.

Wright
____________________
*On the rocks, with an olive. 
Stirred, not shaken.

----------

